# problem z internetem

## miodusy123

Witam.

Problem polega na mojej niewiedzy a dokładniej:

Mam laptopa starszej daty który niema wejścia Ethernet, kary sieciowej tylko USB

Podłączyłem modem wi-fi dołączony do zestawu Livebox (niestety).

Karta jest widoczna po wpisaniu ifconfig jako wlan0

Po wpisaniu nest-setup wlan0 włącza się jakby program i wpisuje tam ip z konfiguracji lvebox i dalej nie wiem co pisać.

Laptop nie posiada dvd.

Sieć wi-fi jest obecnie odbezpieczona (żadnego weap i adresów mac wszystko off) na innym laptopie w in xp wifi działa bdb.

proszę o podanie kolejno jakie komendy mam wpisać aby wifi ruszyło.

O Linuksie niewidem za dużo, prawie nic.

A może są jakieś pomysły jak zainstalować gentoo bez internetu i na cd (płytek cd mam sporo więc nie będzie problemu jak znajdzie się możliwość wypalenia 5gb na 8 płytach cd

----------

## lsdudi

mozesz uzyc parktycznie kazdej innej dystrybucji jako live gentoo  :Smile:  jedynie musi umożliwiac to chroot

----------

## miodusy123

dzięki problem rozwiązałem młotkiem 0.5kg

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

---

Zedytuj pierwszy post zgodnie z regulaminem.

----------

